# New Jersey Fly Fishing Events



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Just a couple of upcoming fly fishing events for anyone interested:

NJ DEP Fly Fishing Clinic IBSP 

Wildwood Fly Fishing Expo


----------

